# Opinions on cool beds (cool bed 111)



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My dogs love their cool beds. I like to buy multiple small beds (2 smalls= a 24X36" crate) because they are very heavy when full of water. It doesn't cost much more than buying the bigger bed but makes it a heck of a lot easier to move the beds around!


----------



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

Never even thought about how heavy they are. Thanks!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper loved his and Golden Camper got one for his boy Tucker about the same time.

They are not at all easy to move though. When you fill it, run a broomstick or similarly shaped item across it towards the hole to help remove the extra air.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

They are well worth the money and work very well. The large 32"x44" weighs about 55-60lbs when filled with 6.75 gallons of water. I have found it to be very durable and cleans up easy with a sponge, still looks brand new. Fiona uses it now and is quite pleased with it, I would buy one again.

My only regret is not getting it sooner for my boy Tucker.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

This sounds interesting! How long does the water last -- do you have to change it regularly?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I thought about these a while ago but read some reviews of some leaking. Now may be these were the older versions. If no one has had a new one leak I may look into these again.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I only drained the water if I needed to move the bed.
Copper only got to use it for a few months and after he died I gave to a friend with a senior lab who is enjoying it.

It never leaked and my old fella sure enjoyed it.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I might get this one:

Amazon.com: K&H Cool Bed III Cooling Dog Bed, Large, 32-Inches by 44-Inches, Gray: Pet Supplies

The grey color is $48 and the blue is $62 for the same size. I think Cookie will like the grey. 

Are there any issues with condensation on the floor?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> When you fill it, run a broomstick or similarly shaped item across it towards the hole to help remove the extra air.


Great tip, I did the same. Never got all the air out the first time, but on the second day tried it again and got all the air out.



Sydney's Mom said:


> This sounds interesting! How long does the water last -- do you have to change it regularly?


Fill it and forget it 



Rob's GRs said:


> I thought about these a while ago but read some reviews of some leaking. Now may be these were the older versions. If no one has had a new one leak I may look into these again.


No leaks here, been almost 2 yrs.



BriGuy said:


> I think I might get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same one we have, I think she will like the gray one too  Never had a condensation problem at all with it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our puppy Toby destroyed our cool bed--beware!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I will start looking back into this.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I knew these existed but I've never really considered it. Maybe it would be a good idea to look into considering how yucky our summers can get here!

I'm definitely interested on hearing more about people's experiences with these. Do they get the floor underneath wet? Are they safe to use on carpet? Do you think it really does help keep them cool?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Our puppy Toby destroyed our cool bed--beware!


With chewing you mean? How durable are they?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> I knew these existed but I've never really considered it. Maybe it would be a good idea to look into considering how yucky our summers can get here!
> 
> I'm definitely interested on hearing more about people's experiences with these. Do they get the floor underneath wet? Are they safe to use on carpet? Do you think it really does help keep them cool?


They are only wet underneath if they leak. It does happen, but not all that often (in my experience). I currently use mine in the bedroom on carpet with a couple on the loveseat that Ruby sleeps on. I've laid on the beds, and yes, without a doubt they work.

They are NOT for puppies or chewers. They hold up well to dogs walking/laying on them but are not in any way resistant to chewing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> With chewing you mean? How durable are they?


:yes::yes: It happened when he snuck into the bedroom while we were in the family room watching TV...:doh::doh: He was a very sneaky and stealth puppy. His nickname was the Tobynator.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We love the cool bed for Syd. We have it on her Kuranda bed during the summer. We don't have chewing problems though.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> :yes::yes: It happened when he snuck into the bedroom while we were in the family room watching TV...:doh::doh: He was a very sneaky and stealth puppy. His nickname was the Tobynator.


Haha, silly Toby!! Riley tends to destroy any bed we put in his crate for him, but I don't know how he would do with a bed just in the living room or something.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmm....maybe I'll do a "dry run" when my bed comes in to see how Cookie reacts to it before filling it with water. She's not destructive though, but 6 gallons of water on the floor would not be a welcome sight to some home to!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I just bought one and I am filling it now. Do you really put the fill it up then turn the whole thing over to have the fill caps on the bottom? Seems to be this would be an area for more possible leaks.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I left the fill value on top for now but I think Hogan really likes it. He has been laying on it now for about 10 minutes. I got it mostly for him so fingers crossed..............:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> Do you really put the fill it up then turn the whole thing over to have the fill caps on the bottom? Seems to be this would be an area for more possible leaks.


Sure looks like Hogan likes it  Use the broom handle trick Teresa mentioned, you have way too much air left in it. It is most effective IMO with all the air out of it. Does take some patience.

Yes, flip it over, it will not leak out the cap. FYI, when you do fold it over on itself do so lengthwise. If you flip end to end the inner core will fold up and is a bit of a pain to straighten out again. Been there:doh:


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

I had no idea these existed. My Lucky is on Prednisone for AIHA and she is panting a lot and her stomach is pretty bloated. It seems like it is getting harder for her to get around. At night she doesn't sleep in the bedroom anymore because (i think) the carpet is too warm for her.

I think I just might have to try one for her to make her a little more comfortable.

Another great find on the forum! Thanks!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sure looks like Hogan likes it  Use the broom handle trick Teresa mentioned, you have way too much air left in it. It is most effective IMO with all the air out of it. Does take some patience.
> 
> Yes, flip it over, it will not leak out the cap. FYI, when you do fold it over on itself do so lengthwise. If you flip end to end the inner core will fold up and is a bit of a pain to straighten out again. Been there:doh:


After that picture I made poor Hogan get off of it to get more air out. Getting most of the air out does take some time but it is less puffy now.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have a picture of what it looks like now with the proper amount of air?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

More air out of it and no one resting on it










I still have not flip it over in this picture but this is how it looked after more air came out of it and Hogan wanted back on it.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks great! I think Riley may need one of these!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> I still have not flip it over in this picture but this is how it looked after more air came out of it and Hogan wanted back on it.


And there you go, looks good . Fiona is on hers at the moment and to touch the bed it is almost cold. They really do work. Glad Hogan wanted back on it  If after a warm evening walk with Fiona, 5 minutes on this bed and she is chilled out. 

To comment further on the durability. If you have a chewer or pup with needle teeth, it will leak obviously. I will say I put it a bed sheet under it to move from room to room and pull it through doors narrower than the bed itself many times. Single story ranch with attached workshop. Never popped a leak. 

I never took the water out for winter storage. Just put their 3" foam bed on top of it. My thought being the inner core would never really dry out and might get moldy. Not sure if that would be true, just my thought.

I think it is a must for seniors especially. I froze my butt off with the A/C in 2010 and it still was not cool enough for Tucker. I slid my hand under him to feel the floor, it was hotter than the accompanying area of the floor. Tried the same after getting the bed and it was cool. As I mentioned before, wish I got it sooner.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

These sound great..... How do they stay cool? Doesn't the water warm up from the body heat?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Laura* said:


> These sound great..... How do they stay cool? Doesn't the water warm up from the body heat?


Hogan slept on his all night last night. I believe that it does not heat up because of how all that water would displace the heat.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What the footing like for a senior? Steve did Fiona have any trouble getting on or off the bed?

Pete


----------



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow I'm glad for all the positive reviews. I'm ordering Simba one today. I'm getting a cover for it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> What the footing like for a senior? Steve did Fiona have any trouble getting on or off the bed?
> 
> Pete


No problems with footing Pete, Tucker never had a problem getting on or off of it. I think you meant Tucker anyway, Fiona is a powerful little 9yr young girl


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry Steve, yes I did mean Tucker. The "light" went on just before I read your post. I'll have to keep this on the list...it would have been nice to have for my bridge girl Sammie in her senior years.

Pete


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

*Laura* said:


> These sound great..... How do they stay cool? Doesn't the water warm up from the body heat?


Quote from the K&H Cool Bed website:

*How Does the Cool Bed III™ work?​*Unlike a fluffy dog bed that is designed to retain heat to keep a dog warm, the Cool Bed III is designed to radiate heat back into the air or the floor surface to keep a dog cool. The water-saturated Cool Core™ inside the Cool Bed III absorbs the dog’s natural body temperature of 102º Fahrenheit and coverts it to room temperature, which is normally well below the dog’s body temperature. The difference created between the room temperature and the dog’s body temperature is how the Cool Bed III provides a cooler, refreshing surface for your dog. Even if it is 80ºF in your house, the Cool Bed III is 22º cooler than a dog’s 102º body temperature. The Cool Bed III provides a permanent, natural, "cool" spot for your dog, inside or outside in temperatures under 95º Fahrenheit without chemicals or electricity


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I got my mom (*Laura*) an iPad accessory for her bday that is not compatible with her model of iPad :doh: so I need to get a replacement gift. My mom just asked me to get her a cool bed for Buddy for her bday and I'm thinking I have you fine folks to blame . 
He's about 50 lbs... Would someone be so kind to post the link of EXACTLY what I should buy??


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I got my mom (*Laura*) an iPad accessory for her bday that is not compatible with her model of iPad :doh: so I need to get a replacement gift. My mom just asked me to get her a cool bed for Buddy for her bday and I'm thinking I have you fine folks to blame .
> He's about 50 lbs... Would someone be so kind to post the link of EXACTLY what I should buy??


 
Here is the company that makes them. Up top of their page is a link to find retailers of this bed. K&H Cool Bed III

I found it helpful to find the measurement of the Medium and Large sizes and then get a tape measure to see what that may look like in comparison with my dog in a sleeping position.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is the company that makes them. Up top of their page is a link to find retailers of this bed. K&H Cool Bed III
> 
> I found it helpful to find the measurement of the Medium and Large sizes and then get a tape measure to see what that may look like in comparison with my dog in a sleeping position.


Thank you very much!!! My sister looked into this and getting it shipped all the way to Canada is pretty much double the cost (not including duty)... So I was hoping someone could tell me how BIG the packaging is that the bed comes in?? We're wondering if it might be more economical for us to have the bed shipped to Buddy's dog father Danny and have it forwarded that way?? Any thoughts?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got a large bed yesterday, and the box it came in is 32 inches by 11 inches, and is about 1 1/2 inches thick, and weighs 1.8 kg.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting this for Bailey. She mainly only sleeps on the tile in the entry in my new apartment. Do you need to get a cover for it? Or, is it ok just as it is? Thanks!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just bought mine this morning, will be here tomorrow.

I wanted it for when we go up north where there is no air conditioning this summer. This way she will have a means of cooling off easier!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BaileyBo said:


> I'm thinking about getting this for Bailey. She mainly only sleeps on the tile in the entry in my new apartment. Do you need to get a cover for it? Or, is it ok just as it is? Thanks!!!


They do sell seperate covers for them but I did not get one.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

baumgartml16 said:


> I wanted it for when we go up north where there is no air conditioning this summer. This way she will have a means of cooling off easier!!!


If you leave it up there and close up the place, remember to drain it. It will burst just like the pipes would.



Rob's GRs said:


> They do sell seperate covers for them but I did not get one.


Never got one either, another thing to launder. Tucker had a cyst that would leak and the surface cleans up easy enough with a sponge.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

No, we are bringing it back with us. Only going up for a week.


----------



## sweetemotion (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine comes today! I got it from jefferspet.com they had free shipping. I don't know what it would be to Canada. Might want to check it out.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie is loving her bed. I just got around to filling it tonight in anticipation of this week's heat wave. In addition to feeling cool, it seems like a very comfy bed to take a rest on.


20120619_204839 by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BriGuy said:


> Cookie is loving her bed. I just got around to filling it tonight in anticipation of this week's heat wave. In addition to feeling cool, it seems like a very comfy bed to take a rest on.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7404963044/


Hogan has not missed one night sleeping on his i over a week now. I was worried he may not like it before I bought, it but that is not the case.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Hogan & Cookie are enjoying their cool beds  Fiona is sacked out of hers right now. 77° in here right now and about to turn on the A/C. Nasty few days ahead, we are not used to this stuff. Currently 91° outside with dewpoint in the low 70's :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Happy Hogan & Cookie are enjoying their cool beds  Fiona is sacked out of hers right now. 77° in here right now and about to turn on the A/C. Nasty few days ahead, we are not used to this stuff. Currently 91° outside with dewpoint in the low 70's :yuck::yuck::yuck:


No pictures for us of Fiona enjoying her cool bed ?....... LOL


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if they make covers or something that might stand up to a bit of chewing? I want to get one for Ry, but I'm worried about the chewing!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Does anyone know if they make covers or something that might stand up to a bit of chewing? I want to get one for Ry, but I'm worried about the chewing!


Not that I know of. I considered making a wooden frame for mine with a small lip to cover the edge of the bed, but I never got around to it. I am honestly more worried about a pack of 8 year old boys running through the house wearing baseball cleats than Cookie.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine is coming tomorrow. I think Gunner will use it at the house. This summer in August I am going up north to my sisters cottage (no air conditioning). I'm not sure which one will use it there. Maybe Honey, she seems to pant more than Gunner. Hopefully one or both will like it. I may end up buying another one....


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

After reading all this, I decided to order two for my Old Gold, Bonnie and Clyde.....Clyde has stopped using beds in the heat.......at almost 12, I think his old bones will enjoy this...and Bonnie is always treking to to the muck in the pond to cool off.......maybe we'll cure miss piggy's love of mud!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought one for Ty because he is always so hot....... Princess Tilley says he may have a turn *when* she is done.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

We filled ours up today but Koda is showing NO interest in it at all. It is comfortable in the house so maybe it just isn't appealing. I am bummed. Hopefully she will use it up north where there is no air conditioning.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

baumgartml16 said:


> We filled ours up today but Koda is showing NO interest in it at all. It is comfortable in the house so maybe it just isn't appealing. I am bummed. Hopefully she will use it up north where there is no air conditioning.


Give her time, it may take a while for her to realize. So far the only one that has used mine is Tilley but she seems to love it. Try putting it is a frequented spot, like close to where you spend quiet time with her, I bet she'll eventually mosey over to it and give it a try. 
Did you get all the air out so it isn't odd to walk on?

I put mine in the computer room where the dogs tend to stretch out and lounge a lot.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

baumgartml16 said:


> We filled ours up today but Koda is showing NO interest in it at all. It is comfortable in the house so maybe it just isn't appealing. I am bummed. Hopefully she will use it up north where there is no air conditioning.


Wait till it gets really hot and she realizes how nice it feels. I had Cookie practice her "place" command a few times on it so she realized it was one of her mats. 

It has been kind of chilly these past few days, so she hasn't been using it at all either.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought this bed mostly for Hogan and he loves his Cool Bed. However Liam wants nothing to do with it. I have not tried to put Liam on it I just see how he avoids the bed. He hates water and I do not know if he senses water inside or he is just a big chicken. Liam does not have as a thick coat as Hogan so he does not get a hot as fast.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> However Liam wants nothing to do with it.


Fiona's bed went on loan to our friends 10.5yr old 92lb big boy Flatcoat last night (was Tucker's best buddy) to see if he likes it before buying one. Or as you mentioned want's nothing to do with it. We shall see, I'm betting he loves it  Poor guy is not dealing well even with the A/C on, sounded all too familiar 

The owner did pose to me an interesting question, something I never thought of.

Anyone here ever use waterbed conditioner in one of these cool beds? Apparently it keeps algae from growing and conditions the vinyl? I never had a waterbed myself and assumed they were fill it and forget it type things.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a good question. May be someone could contact the Cool Bed maker and see if they have heard of this or could recommend it for their product?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> That is a good question. May be someone could contact the Cool Bed maker and see if they have heard of this or could recommend it for their product?


I just called K&H @ Phone: 719–591–6950 and they said adding a waterbed conditioner would be fine and a good idea.. What they recommended was adding grape fruit seed extract. Their words not mine. Found that a bit odd, give 'em a call yourselves and see what they say.

BTW, Quinn loves it "spending more and more time on it" and one has been ordered for him


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

She likes it!  We put it in front of the window we always sit at for pets and she goes on it a lot now. Plus when we have been coming in from outside (super hot here) she goes on it and cools down!  YAY!

We tried to get the air out but coudln't get it all without spilling it. We have to empty and refill when we go up north in a week and a half so we will do better about getting the air out then!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde seemed to enjoy his for a couple of days, then Miss Skyler decided to chew the corner off. Going to try to patch it, not sure I can with a whole corner gone!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

baumgartml16 said:


> We tried to get the air out but coudln't get it all without spilling it. We have to empty and refill when we go up north in a week and a half so we will do better about getting the air out then!


Did you try the broom handle trick? With valve side up run a broom handle across it from the opposite end. You need to do it a few times. It will flatten out. The core needs to absorbs the water too when new. Never got mine super flat the first time but you will.




GoldenMum said:


> Clyde seemed to enjoy his for a couple of days, then Miss Skyler decided to chew the corner off. Going to try to patch it, not sure I can with a whole corner gone!


I would just cut the corner off clean with scissors, maybe even run it through a sewing machine and then patch it. Forget about rebuilding the corner.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley LOVES his. I didn't know if he would, since he's never been too fond of dog beds, but he loves it! I coaxed him onto it the first time and within a few minutes, he went back to it on his own.

I was stupid and didn't order a cover for it, though. I have a folded-up sheet on it for now, but it won't stay put even when I tuck it under the bed.
The covers seem kind of expensive for what they are. I wonder if a baby's fitted crib sheet would work...??


----------



## lkseley (Feb 14, 2012)

Look, here is a groupon for the Cool Bed 3 - I am going to order my first one today! : Thought those of you needing new ones or buying your first one like me would like the discount! 

K&H Pet Products Cooling Beds Deal of the Day | Groupon Abilene, TX


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Riley LOVES his. I didn't know if he would, since he's never been too fond of dog beds, but he loves it! I coaxed him onto it the first time and within a few minutes, he went back to it on his own.
> 
> I was stupid and didn't order a cover for it, though. I have a folded-up sheet on it for now, but it won't stay put even when I tuck it under the bed.
> The covers seem kind of expensive for what they are. I wonder if a baby's fitted crib sheet would work...??


 
I use fitted crib sheets on ours. It's too big for the bed we have so I just pull all the excess under the bottom. Perfect, and easy to keep clean.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I was stupid and didn't order a cover for it, though. I have a folded-up sheet on it for now, but it won't stay put even when I tuck it under the bed.


As I mentioned in my first post in this thread it is easy enough to clean up with a sponge. I have even used the double sided sponges with a scotch-brite pad on one side. That came in handy for the blood from Tucker's cysts that would leak out.

Fiona is a spoiled brat and has 4 different beds. I don't care to add yet another thing to the wash.
_________________________________________________________

I think we have come up on or surpassed the 2yr warranty. It's been dragged across the floor and stepped on countless times by me, put in my truck for vet visits, loaned out, still going. If the thing does become irreparably damaged and not fixable I would buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I use fitted crib sheets on ours. It's too big for the bed we have so I just pull all the excess under the bottom. Perfect, and easy to keep clean.


Good to know - thanks! We have to do the shopping tomorrow, so hopefully we can find a couple cute ones.




GoldenCamper said:


> As I mentioned in my first post in this thread it is easy enough to clean up with a sponge. I have even used the double sided sponges with a scotch-brite pad on one side. That came in handy for the blood from Tucker's cysts that would leak out.
> 
> Fiona is a spoiled brat and has 4 different beds. I don't care to add yet another thing to the wash.


I thought about not covering it at all, but Riley won't get on it unless there's a sheet over it. I think the sound or the feel of the vinyl bothers him. (He's so fussy about stuff like that.)


----------



## Gracie'sMom (Jul 6, 2012)

I just ordered one for our puppy with the Groupon. She might not be able to use it for a while because of chewing but I'm planning to put it in her crate. She really dislikes the crate, she prefers to sleep on an AC vent  so maybe this will help.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Please meet the newest member of the "I love my cool bed" fan club: Burgundy!!



















(photos taken approx. 5 hours apart, lol)


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I just ordered one of these, I'll let you know how it works, if Bayne doesn't like it the cats might if they don't I probably will. It can be used by pets or people, it doesn't use water which I was concerned about with the chewing Bayne use to do on his blankets.


Cool Pet Pad


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> Please meet the newest member of the "I love my cool bed" fan club: Burgundy!! (photos taken approx. 5 hours apart, lol)


Where did you get yours?? I've just about given up. I can't find a Canadian company that sells them - or ships them. Did you buy off Amazon? What (if you don't mind me asking) was your total price including duty and shipping? Thanks!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Where did you get yours?? I've just about given up. I can't find a Canadian company that sells them - or ships them. Did you buy off Amazon? What (if you don't mind me asking) was your total price including duty and shipping? Thanks!!


If you are having trouble you can contact Pam at The Whistle Stop Pet Shop in Craighurst (Horseshoe Valley) and she can order one through her Canadian supplier, this is how I'm getting my Cool Pet Pad.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Please meet the newest member of the "I love my cool bed" fan club: Burgundy!!(photos taken approx. 5 hours apart, lol)


Happy to see Burgundy love it so  Welcome to the club :wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> If you are having trouble you can contact Pam at The Whistle Stop Pet Shop in Craighurst (Horseshoe Valley) and she can order one through her Canadian supplier, this is how I'm getting my Cool Pet Pad.


Oh, thank you!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I did just get it off Amazon.... With shipping and duty it came to $88. We might be ordering another for Bailey.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Buddy really likes his new cool bed too!!! Especially in this heatwave....Thanks Melissa (Burgie you can use it anytime you're over)


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> I did just get it off Amazon.... With shipping and duty it came to $88. We might be ordering another for Bailey.


Okay. I want YOUR Amazon! On amazon.ca right now, the large is $99 - before shipping, tax, and duty. I'm wondering if you bought yours off amazon.com. I think I'll go investigate that....


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I did use the us site


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

mm03gn said:


> I did use the us site


I feel like such a dunce. Never even considered it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I just placed my order!! $88 total!!

I am SO glad you posted Burg's photo on hers! BTW, how is she doing?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I just placed my order!! $88 total!!


My guess was pretty close then, remember?:curtain: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-questions-all-you-cool-beds.html#post1758149

Bet she loves it


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> My guess was pretty close then, remember?:curtain: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-questions-all-you-cool-beds.html#post1758149
> 
> Bet she loves it


Yes!!! In fact, the real cost was even better!  I get very annoyed by duty and higher shipping costs, just because we live across the border. So at that point, I didn't go check it out. But when I saw $88 total, I thought, well... I can do that. It feels much cheaper than $96. :


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just purchased this Cool Bed, too! I'm SO glad I read this thread. Lacey really needs this bed since she's been panting so much due to the IMHA.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I am going to try this bed one more time. If Hogan did not love these beds during Summer times I would probably not get him another one. I had two other ones and they both leaked 4-6 months after getting them. Amazon had them for $59.99 now so since they were almost 1/2 price I bought my third, and final one. I also bought a X-Large crate pan to place the Cool Bed III in (just in case)


----------

